# Monitors turn off and GPU fans kick to 100% while gaming



## Firestarya (Sep 8, 2020)

Issue started about 3 days ago, seemingly out of nowhere and ONLY occurs when I'm playing a game (did not update or change anything recently.) I have tried 4 different games, all of which result in the same crash after anywhere from 3 mins-10 mins. After the crash occurs, I can still hear audio but am forced to hold the power button to restart my PC. I'm at a loss here and not sure what to do, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

*My system specs from Speccy are:*

 Operating System
            Windows 10 Home 64-bit
CPU
            AMD Ryzen 7 3700X    56 °C
            Matisse 7nm Technology
RAM
            32.0GB Dual-Channel Unknown @ 1066MHz (15-15-15-36)
Motherboard
            Micro-Star International Co. Ltd. MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI (MS-7C37) (AM4)    43 °C
Graphics
            27GL850 (2560x1440@144Hz)
            LG IPS FULLHD (1920x1080@60Hz)
            4095MB NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER (Gigabyte)    57 °C
Storage
            1863GB Seagate ST2000DM008-2FR102 (SATA (SSD))    33 °C
            931GB Seagate ST31000528AS (SATA )    33 °C
            931GB Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB (Unknown (SSD))
            953GB Sabrent (Unknown (SSD))
Optical Drives
            No optical disk drives detected
Audio
            NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device (Wave Extensible) (WDM)

*Things I have tried:*

Using DDU to uninstall NVIDIA GPU drivers and reinstalling​
Rolling back to a previous GPU driver version​
Replacing the 6-pin and 8-pin power cable connecting the PSU and GPU​
Moving the position of the power cable on the PSU to another port​
Re-seating the GPU and blowing dust out​
Updating BIOS​
Reseting BIOS to default settings​
Reinstalling Windows​
Purchased thermal paste to replace the factory thermal paste on the GPU (Should arrive 3 days from now)​
Attached is a log from GPU-Z that ends at the time of crash


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 8, 2020)

I recommend you leave the GPU's TIM (thermal interface material) alone. 57°C is barely warm so clearly GPU heat is not an issue. Needlessly changing out TIM needlessly risks damage to the processor due to accident or abuse. 

If you still suspect heat, open the side panel of your computer and blast a desk fan in there. 

What I don't see in your system specs is anything about your power supply. I always want to ensure I am supplying good, clean stable power before I start messing around with other hardware. I recommend you swap in another, known good PSU to see what happens.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 8, 2020)

2133 RAM.. yikes... leaving performance on the table there, bud.

As far as your issue... almost sounds like a bad card. When you list 57C... is that at idle? What are load temps? I don't see a point in voiding your warranty to apply new paste.

RMA the card if possible is my take.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi,
What is and how old is the psu ?
Sounds like the most likely candidate to me or wall outlet see what is also connected to this circuit and what is the breaker 10-15-20amp.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 8, 2020)

Sounds like power issues but it could be something else just as well. My PC behaved in the exact same manner when I was testing RAM OCs, monitor would lose signal and fans would ramp up.


----------



## iuliug (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you have OC on CPU or GPU?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 8, 2020)

A 4GB 2080 Super?


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 8, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> A 4GB 2080 Super?



I'm guessing OP is using some ancient tool that doesn't know that GPUs can have more than 2^32 bytes of VRAM...


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi,
Typo get over it.


----------



## londiste (Sep 8, 2020)

Sound continuing and GPU fans ramping up clearly points at GPU being the culprit.

Try Win+Ctrl+Shift+B when it happens. 
This is the keyboard shortcut to restart graphics drivers.


----------



## Firestarya (Sep 8, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What is and how old is the psu ?
> Sounds like the most likely candidate to me or wall outlet see what is also connected to this circuit and what is the breaker 10-15-20amp.


My PSU is a Corsair RM750x, same age as the GPU, 11 months. My RAM is at 3600MHz, it was running at 2133MHz because it turned off XMP when I reset my BIOS. It is now back to 3600MHz.



TheLostSwede said:


> A 4GB 2080 Super?


It is 8GB, seems to be a software error I overlooked when copy pasting lol


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 8, 2020)

Do be aware that if you remove the cooler on your graphics card (to replace the thermal paste) you'll void the warranty.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 8, 2020)

Firestarya said:


> My PSU is a Corsair RM750x, same age as the GPU, 11 months. My RAM is at 3600MHz, it was running at 2133MHz because it turned off XMP when I reset my BIOS. It is now back to 3600MHz.
> 
> 
> It is 8GB, seems to be a software error I overlooked when copy pasting lol


Hi,
Memory can do a lot of weird stuff
Maybe test with it with bios optimized default for a little while 
Also use sfc /scannow see if it fixes anything.

I'm not a fan of DDU personally.


----------



## Selaya (Sep 8, 2020)

Try lowering the Core Clock with MSI Afterburner or something


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> I recommend you leave the GPU's TIM (thermal interface material) alone. 57°C is barely warm so clearly GPU heat is not an issue.


57C might be the reported temp for the GPU Core, and not the VRM section which can be quite a bit warmer and cause the reported issue.
A thermal imaging gun (FLIR) could tell if there are any hotspots that are excessively warm.


----------



## Firestarya (Sep 9, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Memory can do a lot of weird stuff
> Maybe test with it with bios optimized default for a little while
> Also use sfc /scannow see if it fixes anything.
> ...


I’ve ran Memtest86 with XMP off and on and both came back with 0 errors. And I’ve tried the SFC and DISM commands, nothing came up.


----------



## joemama (Sep 9, 2020)

what's the temperature of GPU during gaming?


----------



## Selaya (Sep 9, 2020)

That's not a RAM issue; not even necessarily a GPU temp issue - looks like its a factory OC'd GPU and it just clocked itself to unstable clocks and crashed.

In the Event Viewer there should be an event:





> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.


There's also these unusually high core clocks right before it craters





> 2020-09-07 18:38:43 ,        2025.0   ,           1937.7   ,               57.0   ,              39   ,                1207   ,           3083   ,         27   ,                       20   ,                   0   ,                    0   ,              158.6   ,                 143.6   ,                0.0   ,                0.0   ,              35.8   ,                11.8   ,             40.4   ,               12.0   ,             82.1   ,               12.0   ,                0.0   ,                        63.4   ,              16   ,        1.0500   ,               56.1   ,                  5887   ,
> 2020-09-07 18:38:44 ,        2025.0   ,           1937.7   ,               59.0   ,              39   ,                1221   ,           3318   ,         58   ,                       28   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,              178.2   ,                 162.4   ,                0.0   ,                0.0   ,              40.6   ,                11.7   ,             45.1   ,               12.0   ,             92.2   ,               12.0   ,                0.0   ,                        71.3   ,              16   ,        1.0500   ,               55.5   ,                  5908   ,
> 2020-09-07 18:38:49 ,             -   ,                -   ,                0.0   ,               -   ,                   -   ,           3318   ,          -   ,                        -   ,                   -   ,                    -   ,                  -   ,                     -   ,                  -   ,                  -   ,                 -   ,                   -   ,                -   ,                  -   ,                -   ,                  -   ,                  -   ,                         0.0   ,               0   ,        0.0000   ,               51.0   ,                  5903   ,
> 2020-09-07 18:38:50 ,             -   ,                -   ,                0.0   ,               -   ,                   -   ,           3157   ,          -   ,                        -   ,                   -   ,                    -   ,                  -   ,                     -   ,                  -   ,                  -   ,                 -   ,                   -   ,                -   ,                  -   ,                -   ,                  -   ,                  -   ,                         0.0   ,               0   ,        0.0000   ,               60.1   ,                  5968   ,


So yeah, back to my initial suggestion:





Selaya said:


> Try lowering the Core Clock with MSI Afterburner or something


----------



## Toothless (Sep 9, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Typo get over it.


Hi,
It's been known that Speccy has not been updated for anything recent for years now. It's not a typo.


----------



## Firestarya (Sep 9, 2020)

Selaya said:


> That's not a RAM issue; not even necessarily a GPU temp issue - looks like its a factory OC'd GPU and it just clocked itself to unstable clocks and crashed.
> 
> In the Event Viewer there should be an event:There's also these unusually high core clocks right before it cratersSo yeah, back to my initial suggestion:


I did see that in Event viewer! Any idea what I should set my core clock to?


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 9, 2020)

This sounds like a driver issue that has been affecting some cards.


----------



## Selaya (Sep 9, 2020)

Firestarya said:


> I did see that in Event viewer! Any idea what I should set my core clock to?


Afterburner -> CTRL-F -> CTRL-drag the curve to lower overall clocks a bit, test for stability, rinse and repeat
(or you could just adjust it otherwise, forgot how that worked, I have a custom curve set)


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 9, 2020)

If you have to underclock your GPU below its stock clocks to get it to be stable, it's defective and should be RMA'd.


----------



## Selaya (Sep 9, 2020)

2,025MHz is definitively _way_ above stock for the 2080S.


----------



## Firestarya (Sep 9, 2020)

Selaya said:


> 2,025MHz is definitively _way_ above stock for the 2080S.


It’s at 1650MHz according to MSI Afterburner, lowered it by -165 and it lasted a bit longer, but still black screened after about 10-15 minutes. I then put a curve on that lowered it by -200 and it black screened at the normal speed.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 9, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> 57C might be the reported temp for the GPU Core, and not the VRM section which can be quite a bit warmer and cause the reported issue.
> A thermal imaging gun (FLIR) could tell if there are any hotspots that are excessively warm.


Good points. 

But I suspect thermal imaging guns are likely out of most users' budgets - certainly out of mine.  A laser guided IR thermometer gun may be a better - or at least more affordable option. And you can focus the sample point to a smaller area. Plus, they work great in the kitchen, on the wall next to the HVAC thermostat and out on the grill! 

In any case, if the thermometer shows the VRMs are excessively hot, I still suggest looking at case cooling first. A little more cool air flowing through the case may be enough to get temps to more comfortable (and stable) levels.


----------



## Selaya (Sep 9, 2020)

Interesting. Do you have any more CPU-Z logs of your crashes?


----------



## Firestarya (Sep 9, 2020)

Selaya said:


> Interesting. Do you have any more CPU-Z logs of your crashes?


Here's a log with the -165 applied to the clock speed. It starts out at 1455MHz like its set to, and then it boosts itself to 1845MHz which is the default boost speed even though I have it set to 1680MHz.


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 9, 2020)

What PSU do you have?


----------



## milewski1015 (Sep 9, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> What PSU do you have?


From post #11: "My PSU is a Corsair RM750x, same age as the GPU, 11 months."


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 9, 2020)

I dont think this would help but try clearing the cmos. If that fails the GPu must have some sort of problem. Just out of curiosity how gpu heavy are the titles you are trying to play?


----------



## Firestarya (Sep 9, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> I dont think this would help but try clearing the cmos. If that fails the GPu must have some sort of problem. Just out of curiosity how gpu heavy are the titles you are trying to play?


I'm trying games at random at this point. So far I've tried Marvel's Avengers, Wasteland 3, WarThunder, House Flipper, For The King, and Fall Guys. So far Fall Guys is the only one that didn't cause the issue, not sure why.


----------



## Selaya (Sep 9, 2020)

Very much doubt it's a PSU related issue, seeing as it's just the GPU that craters while the remainder of the system keeps running on happily ever after. I mean, if you _do_ have access to a spare one by any means, do a debug test, but this all indicates to a faulty GPU. If you still have warranty left, I'd suggest you to RMA it - underclocking seems to delay, but not solve those crashes.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 10, 2020)

Usually doing a few basic things first before more in depth troubleshooting is required is best.

Has anything changed in the past few days? Did Windows 10 auto update at all for you?
My mother-in-law had windows 10 update on her last week. Her laptop started running slowly and she had a bunch of odd issues....a few days later no boot device message appeared when she turned on the laptop. She couldn't get it to do anything else so I got to play around with it when we visited for her birthday....I couldn't boot into Safe Mode, I couldn't do a system restore and a Windows repair wouldn't work. She backs up her work on the laptop daily so I just did a format and reinstalled Windows 10.

Long story short - Windows 10 updates can suck ass and break stuff. So, check for any recent Windows updates or at the very least, try a system restore if you have one before the game crashing problem started.

I've had Windows 10 updates break many things, even Windows so bad I had to re-install it on several different occasions (twice on my plex server and now for my mother-in-law). I've had to re-install the audio and GPU drivers for my mom's laptop two different times as well from Windows update issues. I've had updates break the spooler service and not allow printing to work.....list goes on.


----------



## Firestarya (Sep 10, 2020)

neatfeatguy said:


> Usually doing a few basic things first before more in depth troubleshooting is required is best.
> 
> Has anything changed in the past few days? Did Windows 10 auto update at all for you?
> My mother-in-law had windows 10 update on her last week. Her laptop started running slowly and she had a bunch of odd issues....a few days later no boot device message appeared when she turned on the laptop. She couldn't get it to do anything else so I got to play around with it when we visited for her birthday....I couldn't boot into Safe Mode, I couldn't do a system restore and a Windows repair wouldn't work. She backs up her work on the laptop daily so I just did a format and reinstalled Windows 10.
> ...


No updates recently and I reinstalled Windows, once keeping my files and another time wiping the drive.


----------



## VoDkAvi (Oct 18, 2020)

When I originally got my build I got a GPU that only required 1 8 pin because I planned on putting my existing 2080 in it which requires 2 8 pins. When I installed my 2080 I just plugged in the extra 8 pin into the splitter that was originally installed cuz why not? It worked until now so I never thought anything of it.

I now plugged each 8pin from the GPU into its own slot on the PSU. This is recommended to do so regardless.

Seems like it wasn't getting enough power when it needed as it was 2 cords running off 1 slot. So far so good regarding the original issue.

If it wasn't a dumb oversight like mine I would start by removing the graphics card and reseating it. Then make sure all power cords are plugged in and nothing got loose. Uninstall graphics drivers and reinstall if need be. If you know your PSU is good and can handle the wattage and the problem persists the GPU might be dying.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 18, 2020)

sounds like he might have gotten one of the early 2080s with the bad vram/inadequate vram cooling
card is in warrantee why haven't you rma'd it yet


----------



## Firestarya (Oct 18, 2020)

OneMoar said:


> sounds like he might have gotten one of the early 2080s with the bad vram/inadequate vram cooling
> card is in warrantee why haven't you rma'd it yet


Card was not an early 2080 Super, got it months after release and I have RMA’d it. Gigabyte has found the issue and it is currently on its way back to me. I have since managed to snag a 3080 FE in the meantime and will give the 2080 Super to a friend.


----------



## Axrege (Aug 1, 2021)

Did they ever tell you what it was that was causing the issue?



Firestarya said:


> Card was not an early 2080 Super, got it months after release and I have RMA’d it. Gigabyte has found the issue and it is currently on its way back to me. I have since managed to snag a 3080 FE in the meantime and will give the 2080 Super to a friend.


Did they ever tell you what it was that was causing the issue?


----------



## Rozakis (Feb 14, 2022)

I was experiencing the same problem. I checked everything but the thermal paste inside the gpu (didnt want to mess with the warranty). From what i understand this is a power problem.

In my case, it was fixed when i plugged my pc into another outlet (it was in a power string). This seems to have caused the problem.

For others it could be a bad cable, poor wiring, or a faulty psu. Before trying ANYTHING else check the power supply cords!

EDIT: GPU: 2060
          PSU: CORSAIR TX650M


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 14, 2022)

Firestarya said:


> Issue started about 3 days ago, seemingly out of nowhere and ONLY occurs when I'm playing a game (did not update or change anything recently.) I have tried 4 different games, all of which result in the same crash after anywhere from 3 mins-10 mins. After the crash occurs, I can still hear audio but am forced to hold the power button to restart my PC. I'm at a loss here and not sure what to do, so any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> *My system specs from Speccy are:*
> 
> ...


So you re seated the GPU without new thermal paste?!, If so I would hold off on the retry until that arrives and you can do it properly, sounds like a hotspot induced shutdown to me and it'll be worse now.


Wtaf guy's 2020 called and said start your own thread FFS , necroing this is Not the Way.


----------

